# engine debockle



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

hello all

i have a question. i am currently wanting to put a motor in a sandrail that i am getting. my question is: i currently have a sr20de engine that was seriously neglected and i took it out of the 92 sentra ser and replaced it with a "mail order motor". so now i have a base engine that i could build or i can just buy a DET for approx. $1600 and then do all the mods to make it "jumpy" or i could use the money and get a nice bbturbo and go from there. i was told that the DET has oil squirters under the pistions. how inportant are they cause i see a number of people turboing DE engines. i have a nice advantage, since it is being put in an off-road application then i have little to no space restrictions.

thanks for all of your time
Dennis

92 sentra se-r: JWT ECU, JWT cams, Stillen header, Stillen intake, full 2.5" exhaust, ST springs,ST swaybars, tokico struts, front strut brace, cross drilled front rotors, dot4 brake fluid, 16" primax wheels, yokohama a520 205/40, autopower 6 point roll cage, but alas all go no show.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

so basicly im asking what engine would be better to use

thanks


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I have no idea what to suggest for your vehicle, but your subject line should read "engine debacle"


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

my bad. in understand that the install is not in scope of the norm BUT the engine build-up is the same. am i wasting my time going through the DE engine or should i pop for the DET, assuming the DE engine is a ground up build. 

thanks for everyones time


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

If you're going to do a ground up build up, the DE is the way to go. You can have the oil squirters installed if you like and you'll have stronger rods and pistons than a DET.

The SR20DE should be an awesome sandrail turbo motor. I have heard of others doing it.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

so the DE rods are stronger then the DET? does the advantage of installing the oil squiters justify the cost (cost of oil squirters+?). what are the suggestion for a build up and where can i go to get prices.

thanks


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

(cost of oil squirter=?)


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

DE rods aren't any stronger than DET, but you said ground up build up so I thought you planned on getting forged rods and pistons with lower compression. Jim Wolf Technology can get you all the parts and they can install the oil squirters. You can call them and ask about price.

http://www.jimwolftechnology.com


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

sorry i was little confused with response new rods and pistons will be in order

thanks alot


----------

